# One for The Ladies***COMPLETED PICS***



## longbowdave1 (Jan 26, 2011)

It's been a while since a built a longbow just for the ladies so, i started on one today. i got all the laminations for the limbs cut as well all the pieces for the riser.  i glued up the riser block and spliced a few sets of lams too. going to be a mix of padauk and bocote in the riser, accents, and tip overlays with the hard maple limbs, and the limbs will be pink.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lookin good.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 27, 2011)

This is going to be good!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 27, 2011)

You know Tomi said she always wanted a pink bow!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 27, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> You know Tomi said she always wanted a pink bow!



I promise you Dave, I wasn't hinting!!! honestly!  I have no idea if you have someone in mind, or already promised to.  But I can tell you, it's extra special when you do a give away, with lots and lots of ladies names in the drawing.....I think that is most wonderful thing you and others have done for so many of us....... Anyway, looks like it'll be a nice piece of wood!


----------



## Ellbow (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished girlie bow!
Bout time someone thought of us......just kidding!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 27, 2011)

tomi,

 i haven't decided the fate of this bow yet, just another bow design rattling around in my head and figured it was time to get to it! first i will have to get it built and see if if it's a good lookin' bow or if time to order some limb skins for it! 

 i the riser shaped and ready for gluing, as well as the front accents and the pieces for the tip overlays. next it was time to add some color! i dyed the limb laminations pank after cutting them to length.   i'm waiting on the glass to show up so i can continue with the build.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 27, 2011)

Now THAT is pank!!!!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 28, 2011)

Make it a lefty, it'll be a good bow for Dennis!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 28, 2011)

i think it will be impossible to lose this bow if you set it down i the woods!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2011)

the glass for the bow showed up last night. i got the bow glued up today so i will try to "get er' done".

i may be working on the snow more than the bow tomorrow! we got a blizzard warning until noon tomorrrow, may get up to 20+ inches of snow with 50 to 55 mph winds!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2011)

i might be few days before i can work on the bow. i have some serious digging out to do with the blizzard that hit! we still have 5 hours before the storm passes but i have drifts up to four feet right up against the house, and in my driveway!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 2, 2011)

ewwwwww, 
Keep that stuff up there.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2011)

i know how much you like that stuff bk! i'm just having a cup of coffe and trying to talk myself into go out there and start the clean up. my targets are buried in two feet of snow too! 

the archery range is closed til further notice!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 2, 2011)

Boy Howdy Dave....that's a bunch of snow. I hope we don't get anymore like that, here this year. Esp. if I'm due to work!!!!!
Good Luck shoveling.....but I'd wait til it warmed up!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2011)

Snow in Wisconsin? Hope it didn't catch ya'll by suprise.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 2, 2011)

OconeeDan said:


> Make it a lefty, it'll be a good bow for Dennis!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2011)

well with the help of my kids we got the snow all taken care of. some spots bare grass, others four foot drifts. the winds are still  howling but i had to get it done cause it's dropping below zero soon!

 barry snow is nothing new around here, but this much and blizzard winds is a pain. we haven't had a storm like this in years, seems i was a bit younger back then. i'll be feeling it tomorrow!


 looks like i may get to take that bow out of the form yet today!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 2, 2011)

Dave, be sure tonight to get a long hot shower, take 2 Advil or Aleve.....and even a little muscle rub on yourself here and there and you'll wake up Thursday feeling alot better...I promise!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 2, 2011)

The Nurse has spoken!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the advice tomi! i also added a 2 hour nap to you perscription. it's a good thing i'm still in shape, round is a shape isn't it???????

got the bow off the form, i hope to get back at it tomorrow. if the weather is permitting?


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh yeh....round is a shape!!! I know it well!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 3, 2011)

i got a lot o'stuff done on the pank bow today! got the limbs cut to shape, cleaned up the riser area, cut in the string nocs, and strung it up for the first time. after checking the tiller, she's now getting the front accents and tip overlays glued on.

 part of the "stringin' up the bow process" was removing the masking tape from the glass and for the first time, and seeing the "pank" under the clear glass! i think the ladies will like it, but i'm not gonna spoil the secret until the bow is complete!!! 

 tomorrow i'll be cuttin' in the sight window and maybe start shaping the riser???????


----------



## SOS (Feb 3, 2011)

OMG...that is snow....geesh.  Guess I shouldn't complain if I have to scrape frost off the car window tomorrow morning....woe is me.  LOL


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 3, 2011)

steve,
was hard to get an exact number because of the blowing winds, but i think we had 20 to 24" of snow tuesday.


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 4, 2011)

dang sure is alot of snow...glad i live south...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 5, 2011)

worked all afternoon on the pank longbow. she's ready for the finish, i'll be spraying the bow tomorrow morning!


----------



## whiz (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey, I can't wait to see your "pank" bow.  I love girlie stuff.  
miz whiz


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 5, 2011)

i hope to have some finished pictures in a few days.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 6, 2011)

i just finished spaying the bow this morning. i don't think there's another bow like this one. i should have some sneak preview pictures tomorrow night. 

 i'm going to have to see what the ladies think of this one, i'm going to need some feedback from the ladies to see if i should build another one in the future. .


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2011)

well, here she is all complete! just finished putting the rest on and took some pics before the sun went down.

i'd love to hear what you think, good or bad??????

 64" amo, 41# @ 28"
 padauk and bocote riser and accents
 triple maple lams with a"touch" of pank!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

Dave, she looks like a fine bow.......she sure is pank!!!!How does she shoot for you?????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2011)

here are  a few still pics, i know some folks can't link to the videos.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2011)

tomi,

 the bow draws nice and smooth, i haven't shot an arrow from the finished product yet. snow is waist high in some areas out back, i'm going to have to shovel out my targets to test her out!


----------



## JFortson (Feb 7, 2011)

Sure is PINK but it looks great!!!


----------



## SOS (Feb 7, 2011)

Came out great!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

the pics in the snow against the tree are really nice looking Dave. The colors just "pop" I really like those...... when you shoot some arras let us know how she flies!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it looks pretty good.  Some gal ought to be tickled pink to get it!  Seriously!  I mean it!  She's also very photogenic in the snow as Tomi said.  Nice work!


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, Dave! Hard to make a pink bow look serious! Great job!
I'm glad you took pics of it in the snow....mighty pretty but probably pretty deadly!
El


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 8, 2011)

So who is the lucky lady who is going to get this bow?
I think barry D. Would look purdy shooting it! Lol


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 8, 2011)

Thats a real purty killin stick.  I don't care who you are.  I've got some girls that shoot 4H archery who would kill for that bow.  They would probubly kill ME!!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 8, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> So who is the lucky lady who is going to get this bow?
> I think barry D. Would look petty shooting it! Lol



You know Jonathan.....Barry Duggan can look puuuuurty shooting just about anything can't he????????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2011)

i braved the outdoors for a few test arrows off the little lady. 24+ inches of snow and 12 degrees will make a guy shoot a little faster than normal. especially when the neighbor next door says,"nice pink bow you got there, DAVE!"

 all that aside, it shoots real nice and smooth, quiet without a thing on the string yet.

 those lumps under the snow are my targets, i think?????


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 8, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> You know Jonathan.....Barry Duggan can look puuuuurty shooting just about anything can't he????????



Thank ya maam. Do I denote maybe just a touch of sarcasm? 



stick-n-string said:


> So who is the lucky lady who is going to get this bow?
> I think barry D. Would look purdy shooting it! Lol



Prolly so, but I might throw up in the back of my mouth... just a little.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 8, 2011)

Another great looking bow Dave!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 8, 2011)

Dave that is one beautiful bow.  

I love it!    

You did an excellent job on her. I think Aurora might need a sister soon.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 9, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Thank ya maam. Do I denote maybe just a touch of sarcasm?
> 
> gosh barry, not from me!!!!!!
> 
> Prolly so, but I might throw up in the back of my mouth... just a little.



just swallow OKAY?????


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for all the kind words everyone. i think the bow turned out well.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 9, 2011)

another good job,looks good


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 11, 2011)

Right nice bow Dave....


Will the next be green and yeller to celebrate the latest Packer win?


----------



## gurn (Feb 11, 2011)

Dave that is one fine lookin bow!!

I got ta ask yall though..........................Why do yall always pick on my buddy BD????


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 11, 2011)

gurn said:


> Dave that is one fine lookin bow!!
> 
> I got ta ask yall though..........................Why do yall always pick on my buddy BD????



Theyzzz...anit picking....Themzzz just love taps!


----------



## gurn (Feb 11, 2011)

Ya mean kinda like putin the pigtails in the ink well?? Only us old folks can relate ta that.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2011)

rick i like the "packer bow" idea! anything green and gold is flying off the shelves at the stores around here.

 i'm heading up to the frozen wilderness of noorthern Wi. ths morning. just going to check on my sweet 1973 hillbilly camper and make sure it didn't get crushed by the snow or any fallen trees!

 when i get back i'm going to work on a back quiver project for the the upcomong 3d shoot season, i might even do a little build along as i work on it with mike!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2011)

we got back from our road trip today, it was fun! we did some roadside scouting while driving around the area. saw a ton of deer tracks croosing the roads in the snow and few deer walking along. had to do lots of shoveling just to park the truck, get to the camper, and dig out the fire pit. three does and two yearlings ran across the road in the campground just ten feet from us. it was cool to watch them bound through the deep snow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2011)

we made our way to one of the many frozen lakes up there. there was a "bed race" going on. that's where a 5 person team pushes a "bed on skis" back and forth on an icy track.

 i thought someone on this team might be the perfect match for the pink longbow!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 13, 2011)

Who said long term cold temps doesnt effect your mind....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2011)

we are always glad when spring comes! it can be a loooong winter somtimes. today temps were in the 40's and the snow is a meltin!.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 13, 2011)

So...Do ya have one themz purrtty colored wigs too?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2011)

nope, but i'm ashamed to say i know those two fellers from some summer fishing trips!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 14, 2011)

Great Looking Bow Dave,  
turned out Well.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks brian!


----------



## gurn (Feb 15, 2011)

We got that same problem in the UP of Michigan. The cold makin folks do strange things. They even talk funny.
Like. 
"I'm tinkin da deers is on da nort ridge dis year,eh."


----------

